
Show HN: Foodshot – Handpicked food photos from around the web - ekufas
http://foodshot.co
======
tmaly
very cool, what is your criteria for the photo? I am working on a food site
that covers a slightly different domain. I am working on a new look that uses
pictures as many of my users asked for it.

~~~
ekufas
Happy that you like it. All photos used on Foodshot are published under the
Creative Commons Zero license, which means they can be used without asking for
permission or providing attribution. Cool, what kind of food site do you work
on? I am doing this as a side project for my main project, a food writing
platform called Foodscene, foodscene.co.

~~~
tmaly
my foodsite is bestfoodnearme.com Its a different take on finding food. I
wanted a way to find food dishes by my location that fit a certain category or
criteria such as peanut free, or paleo diet, or dinner. I did not want to
search through lists of restaurants or reviews about the service. I just
wanted something like a top N list of food dishes that people in the area
thought were the best. Its a work in progress, and I am in the process of
adding pictures and redoing the look.

~~~
ekufas
Very cool idea. It's often a hassle searching through dozens of restaurants on
Tripadvisor. I hope that the pictures on Foodshot can help you out in the
building process!

